# Books Recommended by our Members: July 2009



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a book you couldn't put down? Post it here!

For the June recommendations, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9287.msg176447.html#msg176447

Ann & Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read this in one fell swoop yesterday. It was really good.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been meaning to post this book on this thread for a while, but I keep forgetting. I absolutely loved:

It was one of those books that I kept making myself only read a few pages a day because I didn't want it to end. I also loved the sequel, Belong to Me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I read this in one fell swoop yesterday. It was really good.


Leslie's post linked to the hardcover version of Out of the Pocket; if you want the Kindle version, here's the link:


Betsy


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the first of a series...and I haven't been able to put down the entire series! They're all wonderful. I highly recommend them. These are very good mysteries...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished that one a few weeks ago. . .also liked it. . . .the second installment is "A Fountain Filled with Blood" and is NOT on Kindle, darn it all. . ..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I finished that one a few weeks ago. . .also liked it. . . .the second installment is "A Fountain Filled with Blood" and is NOT on Kindle, darn it all. . ..


Well, it's on MY Kindle but unfortunately I can't share it with anyone. I snagged it last year when it was being offered for free. If is any consolation, it is in the dreaded Topaz format.

L


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought the FOUNTAIN one in DTV...had to read it that badly!  But the rest of them are out for Kindle, thank goodness!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I bought the FOUNTAIN one in DTV...had to read it that badly! But the rest of them are out for Kindle, thank goodness!


I may need to do that too. . . .still, I Klicked for Kindle on the Amazon page!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I may need to do that too. . . .still, I Klicked for Kindle on the Amazon page!


I've done that several times now. I want them ALL on Kindle! I'll definitely re-read these...they're so good I'm reading very fast and I know I'm missing things. She also has a short story on her web site that I've emailed to my Kindle...so I have everything all in one place.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I clicked for 2 books in that series to be added to the Kindle. They sound great. I just bought those listed that are on the Kindle. Thanks for the recomendation.I love good mystery books.
Kdawna


----------



## MB (Jul 2, 2009)

I just finished the book: The Help by Kathryn Stockett. It was one of the best books I ever read!!!! highly recommend it. 

_--added the link! Betsy_


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just finished this:



A great read. Unfortunately the others aren't so reasonably priced. Still I highly recommend....


----------



## J.T. Banks (Jun 26, 2009)

My TBR pile is huge, as I'm sure everybody else's is, but I finally got around to Little Bee: A Novel by Chris Cleave.
I'm really enjoying it. Hubby is reading it on audible and be warned, the narrator takes some getting used to.

I'm not sure that all the hype about a surprise is warranted, but I still have about 20 pages--we'll see.


----------



## kindlehappy (Jul 5, 2009)

Join me and support this independent author. It's a nice scifi short story about dependency on computers and what it could lead to. I liked the twist at the end, much more satisfying than the end of the Protector Wars. I enjoyed this fast paced read, and it was worth a buck to have in my bookshelf.

http://www.amazon.com/Abort-Retry-Reboot/dp/B002DPV5SG/


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I just finished reading "Six-Hundred Hours of a Life" by Craig Lancaster, which chronicles 25 days (or 600 hours) in the life of Edward Stanton, a man with OCD and Aspergers syndrome. I can't recommend it highly enough. It's funny and touching and SO well written. I sat at my screen for over five hours and read it in one sitting. (I did get up once to go pee.) It had been on my TBR list for a few weeks, but I only got around to reading it today after I read a review of it.

It isn't on Kindle, but it is available on Smashwords in mobi format. It's normally $4.99, but it's part of Smashwords 50% off promotion, so you can get it for $2.50

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2526

Synopsis:

Edward doesn't trust anything he can't verify. He lives in solitude in a house in Billings, Montana, and sticks to the few things he can rely on: the data he keeps, and his trusty videotaped episodes of the '60s cop show Dragnet. But over the course of 25 days -- 600 hours -- events begin to draw Edward out and force him to confront a question: Can he deal with life on its terms?

This is the review I read this afternoon that prompted me to bump it to the top of my TBR list:

http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/2009/07/01/six-hundred-hours-of-a-life-by-craig-lancaster/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just finished Elfhunter by C.S. Marks.

I enjoyed this book quite a bit.

But......

The next two books are NOT available for the Kindle, only available on Amazon as (paperback) for *over* $20 each.
Far more eastablished author's works are under $10 for paperback.
I would have to think many months before considering shelling out $23 and $21 for anyone's paperback book.
There are too many terrific authors here on KB alone with works that scream to be read for less.

I am sorry to seem negative....
I _really did enjoy_ the first book, which by the way is still available for $.99 on Amazon now in July.

Too bad, I liked the work. It WAS a long book (get your money's worth in volume). Worth every bit of $.99 to read it as a stand-alone book. Which you can do.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Geoff - I may wait a bit to see if the others are kindelized and prices drop before I tackle this one, I have enough TBR and Book Klubs to keep me occupied anyway.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks Geoff - I may wait a bit to see if the others are kindelized and prices drop before I tackle this one, I have enough TBR and Book Klubs to keep me occupied anyway.


Since posting my remarks on this forum, I have heard from the author, C.S. Marks.
She tells me that she is busily Kindleizing the next two books and that they will be priced below DTB rates.
This book is a nice read and has a reasonable conclusion all by itslelf, I might add.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

For those who may be interested in Non-Fiction Military...

"Kill Bin Laden: A Delta Force Commander's Account of the Hunt for the World's Most Wanted Man"

ASIN: B0017T09N6

Definitely worth reading.


----------



## glc3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Something a little different here.

Let's Talk Honestly: One Black Man's Thoughts

A collection of poems and essays by George L. Cook III. These writings are inspired by Mr. Cook's experience's as a soldier, community activist, time in politics, coach, husband, and father. And yes they are inpsired by his experiences as a black man living in the United States . Mr. Cook believes that by sharing these writings that maybe we will see that we are more alike than different.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002E19JKU


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just finished this and it definitely goes on my recommended list:



Of course, I am dying to eat some most all of the meals described in the book. I need Sam Liang to come cook for me!

While I was reading, I was reminded of Ruth Riechl's books, which I loved, and surprise! the author worked at Gourmet magazine where Riechl is the editor -- Ruth encouraged her to write this book. If you haven't read Ruth's books, here are links. Unfortunately, the first one isn't in a Kindle edition.

  

She has a new book out, which I haven't read, but it seems to be getting so-so reviews.


----------



## Danny Relic (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my new favorite thread.  I just bought The Last Chinese Chef.  

Time to start reading.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> She has a new book out, which I haven't read, but it seems to be getting so-so reviews.


I got a sample of this one, and sent a sample to my mom. Has anyone read this?
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Danny Relic said:


> This is my new favorite thread. I just bought The Last Chinese Chef.
> 
> Time to start reading.


This is a great thread. The other one to check regularly is "What are you reading?" I've found some great suggestions there.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I got a sample of this one, and sent a sample to my mom. Has anyone read this?
> deb


I might sample it and see what I think. I really enjoyed her other three books but the middle one, *Comfort Me with Apples*, was definitely the best. Like I said in my other post, her newest is definitely getting mixed reviews.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I should have known you've read it, Leslie.  I seem to be one or two steps behind you in my reading, which works out great for me.  
thank you,
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I should have known you've read it, Leslie. I seem to be one or two steps behind you in my reading, which works out great for me.
> thank you,
> deb


Actually, I haven't read *Not Becoming My Mother*. But I have read the other three by Riechl, and *The Last Chinese Chef by Mones*, which I definitely recommend.

And Deb, it seems that you and I definitely have similar reading tastes!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I saw this book in a sidebar ad on Facebook, looked it up on Amazon, and bought it as one of my rare $9.99 books. It looks great and right up my alley!



Will let you know what I think of it!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This was a wonderful book!


----------



## CeliaHayes (May 25, 2009)

I am late to the party, always - I mean, I didn't read Lord of the Rings until about thirty years after everyone else had ... but I just started with the SM Stirling's Emberverse trilogies: Dies the FireThe Protector's War and A Meeting at Corvallis I never really cared for apocalyptic fiction - but I have to admit, the implications are very well worked out; how very rapidly our civilization would revert to basic survival mode. I am also grimly amused at how the most efficient, autocratic and deadliest warlord is a former college professor...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished reading this book - really more of a short story and prequel - which is currently free on Amazon....



The first several pages were dull, but after that it was very good.

The followup to this story will be released on August 1st.... Current price $7.20....


----------



## JenRichard (Jul 15, 2009)

MB said:


> I just finished the book: The Help by Kathryn Stockett. It was one of the best books I ever read!!!! highly recommend it.
> 
> _--added the link! Betsy_


I agree! What a fantastic and different book! You have to read it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JenRichard, congrats on your first post and welcome to KindleBoards!  When you get a chance, go over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Haven't read Jodi Picoult in a while. IMHO some of her books are really good and others are just meh. This one falls into the really good category. Glad I spent the time.

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I read Jodi Picoult's Keeping Faith recently.  I could not believe how much I enjoyed it.  Completely different than what I thought it would be.  A very thought prevoking book, IMO.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> I read Jodi Picoult's Keeping Faith recently. I could not believe how much I enjoyed it. Completely different than what I thought it would be. A very thought prevoking book, IMO.
> deb


Deb: That's going to be the next Picoult book I read.

N


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> I read Jodi Picoult's Keeping Faith recently. I could not believe how much I enjoyed it. Completely different than what I thought it would be. A very thought prevoking book, IMO.
> deb


I really enjoyed it too. So far it's the only one of hers I've read but I I have a couple of others on my Kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to recommend the book Celtic Evil by Sierra Rose:
Liked it a lot.



Try it - for $1.00 it is a steal.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i really enjoyed this one, the prequel is in an anthology named strange brew. unfortunatly it isn't available for kindle yet, but i keep clicking. here is the link for that one too.


----------



## davebaxter (Jul 24, 2009)

STEALER OF SOULS is my current fave on the Kindle. It's classic, a little on the geeky side (you either love the pulp genre stuff of the glory days of SF/F magazines or you simply can't stand them), but Moorcock's Elric ranks among the very best. This first book is the free one, and even better this free book is the only book you need to read. Moorcock stated with the end, then later books went back and filled in the beginning. So you can just read this freebie and be happy! 

Comes with illustrations to boot, that look very nice on my Kindle 2. Plus original editorial notes on the stories (from the original magazine pubs) and lots of Moorcock essays and whatnot. A nice, plump, beauty of a Kindle book.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry. It's too late & I'm too tired to figure out how to link a book. Don't know how to do it. However, I am bursting to tell everyone about an incredible book that I finishd reading. It's called Born to Run, by Christopher McDougal. It's non-fiction. The writing is fantastic. You don't even have to be a runner to enjoy reading this book. Even if you just walk, this book is for you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Toby said:


> Sorry. It's too late & I'm too tired to figure out how to link a book. Don't know how to do it. However, I am bursting to tell everyone about an incredible book that I finishd reading. It's called Born to Run, by Christopher McDougal. It's non-fiction. The writing is fantastic. You don't even have to be a runner to enjoy reading this book. Even if you just walk, this book is for you.




The kindle version in the link-maker didn't have the photo, so I posted the hard-cover link.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a preview to Born to Run, just trying to avoid too many 9.99 books. I just bought and read Water for Elephants- I really enjoyed it even though I'd read some reviews that didn't like it.
This month I also finished Stalker. It was good, but I just didn't care for the main character, and that makes it hard for me to really get into a book. Still, I only really got kind of disinterested toward the end, but I was anxious to finish it and get on to Water for Elephants.
This month I also read another 9.99 book, Tales of an Animal Control Officer. I really liked that one too. Although, don't expect it to be like the satellite shows, animal cops or the others. The author is the only animal control officer in a very small town.
Earlier this month I read Paranoia- I LOVED that one, I was riveted from the beginning to the end. I also had to try the main character's trick to gain access to a facility with biometric locks, since we have them at work. It didn't work for me.
I have free samples of Shanghai Girls and Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, but will avoid reading them until next month. If I read the samples I may want the books, and I need to keep the whispernet OFF for a little while.
vickie


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

Urp. I hope I may post more than one, and that I don't have to have read it this month. This is a year's worth of standout novels for me, ones I reviewed on my blog. I promise I won't bundle up like this again. 

This one is not on the Kindle, but I read it and loved it: _*The Ugly Princess*_* by Elizabeth K. Burton. Very sweet. I had a rollicking good time with it (made me smile and giggle).

Do the Math on Kindle by Philip Persinger. Math as an allegory for love. Very clever and sweet. Droll.

Of course, Waiting for Spring on Kindle by RJ Keller. I can't say enough good things about this.

Angel Falling Softly on Kindle by Eugene Woodbury. This is a way different take on one's usual vampire story.

Phyllida and the Brotherhood of Philander on Kindle by Ann Herendeen. Very bizarre, over-the-top take on Regency romance.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MoriahJovan said:


> _*Phyllida and the Brotherhood of Philander*_* on Kindle** by Ann Herendeen. Very bizarre, over-the-top take on Regency romance.
> *


*

You liked Phyllida? It fell onto my "one of the worst books I read in 2008" list. I only managed to keep plowing through it because it had one of those "can it get worse? yes, it gets worse" qualities. Every time I need a laugh, I think of the preposterous ending.

If you like Regency stories with a gay attitude, I can recommend a bunch that are better than Phyllida. Just ask. I've posted many recommendations here, too. Just poke around, you'll find them.

L*


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

> You liked Phyllida? It fell onto my "one of the worst books I read in 2008" list. I only managed to keep plowing through it because it had one of those "can it get worse? yes, it gets worse" qualities. Every time I need a laugh, I think of the preposterous ending.


At the time, I was quite disgusted with the lack of something *different* in romance, and I really liked that it was so A) different and B) deliciously over the top, like a drag queen. I forgave it a whole lot on that basis.


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

Go read this one:



I was a judge for the Philip K. Dick Award the year this book came out, and we judges unanimously agreed it should make the short list. Half of us wanted it to win, the other half wanted another one to win, and ultimately DR. BRAIN was awarded Honorable Mention, but GO GET THIS ONE.

It's extremely funny. Don't read it in public--people will think there's something wrong with you because you'll keep laughing to yourself.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for posting the pic of the book, Born to Run, mlewis78!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Toby said:


> Thank you for posting the pic of the book, Born to Run, mlewis78!!!


You are welcome, Toby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I just finished reading this book - really more of a short story and prequel - which is currently free on Amazon....
> 
> 
> 
> The first several pages were dull, but after that it was very good.


I'm glad you posted this, otherwise I would have mentally chucked it across the room.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just finished the Jade Owl by Ed Patterson.


This is an incredible read.
I think it was full of suspense, humor, humanity, and was a travelogue.
I have not been to Mainland China. Just Shanghai, Hong Kong, Singapore, Taiwan, Korea, Japan, Thailand, Indonesia and Malaysia. But I was spellbound.

And yes, I know there was a gay love theme. Well presented. "in good taste". After all it is what it is. I will certainly be recommending this work.

You guys know that if I don't like a book, I will say so.

But I liked this one.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I finished that one a few weeks ago. . .also liked it. . . .the second installment is "A Fountain Filled with Blood" and is NOT on Kindle, darn it all. . ..


A Fountain Filled with Blood is available on Kindle again:


----------

